# Pizza Place without Wings.



## Cooking4Fun (Aug 20, 2021)

I work in a pizza place that reduced its menu to exclude subs, wings, and wraps. We kept boneless wings and chicken fingers however. This was due to losing about half the staff in recent months and not being able to do everything we normally do. Granted it is funny to hear the boss complain about ex-employees quiting to work places that pay better and are less stressful as if it didn't make perfect sense. Lol. Apparently wings are more labor intensive, take longer to cook, and we actually sell them at a loss since they are pricier and we can't raise prices high enough to cover it. So why even include wings generally? Keep in mind I'm from Buffalo. Lol. Aren't wings like health stores that include an organic produce section? More of a kindness, but actually costs more than is gained?


----------



## summer57 (Aug 20, 2021)

Where I live, wings are gradually disappearing in favour of cauliflower deep-fried and sauced like wings. Cheap, just as tasty and crispy, and somewhat healthier. I don't know if it's because of the price of wings, or because it's vegan, but it's getting very popular around here.  
  I personally love _KFC_, which is what they call Korean Fried Cauliflower, in a spicy korean bbq sauce.  Amazing stuff. Crispy, spicy, yummy! and, no bones.

The recipe below also has as Buffalo-style sauce.  But yes, if I were visiting Buffalo, I'd expect Buffalo wings. Or ... cauliflower.

https://www.seriouseats.com/korean-fried-cauliflower-recipe


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 21, 2021)

To be honest, I think wings are the most overrated food on the planet, and often come with some sickly sweet gloopy sauce. ( With due respect to those who actually take the time to make their own sauces!).
If the restaurant is a Pizza place, I can understand why it would eliminate other options - stick to the knitting and make pizzas - regular and "gourmet" - why not?


----------



## Cooking4Fun (Aug 21, 2021)

summer57 said:


> Where I live, wings are gradually disappearing in favour of cauliflower deep-fried and sauced like wings. Cheap, just as tasty and crispy, and somewhat healthier. I don't know if it's because of the price of wings, or because it's vegan, but it's getting very popular around here.
> I personally love _KFC_, which is what they call Korean Fried Cauliflower, in a spicy korean bbq sauce.  Amazing stuff. Crispy, spicy, yummy! and, no bones.
> 
> The recipe below also has as Buffalo-style sauce.  But yes, if I were visiting Buffalo, I'd expect Buffalo wings. Or ... cauliflower.
> ...



I respect eating healthier, but cauliflower shouldn't be used for anything. Lol. I have tried cauliflower pizza crust and it is more chalky than Tums. Lol. It has no flavor and probably has less nutritional value than broccoli.


----------



## Cooking4Fun (Aug 21, 2021)

karadekoolaid said:


> To be honest, I think wings are the most overrated food on the planet, and often come with some sickly sweet gloopy sauce. ( With due respect to those who actually take the time to make their own sauces!).
> If the restaurant is a Pizza place, I can understand why it would eliminate other options - stick to the knitting and make pizzas - regular and "gourmet" - why not?



We actually eliminated some of the more elaborate pizzas from the menu too. Granted they weren't ordered often, but when they are you can be sure it's during peak hours and we have to scuttle around trying to find all the lesser used toppings.


----------



## summer57 (Aug 22, 2021)

Cooking4Fun said:


> I respect eating healthier, but cauliflower shouldn't be used for anything. Lol. I have tried cauliflower pizza crust and it is more chalky than Tums. Lol. It has no flavor and probably has less nutritional value than broccoli.


I wouldn't say that deep-fried cauliflower is healthier than wings lol but they are incredibly good! and addictive. Try them, you'll see.


I agree about the cauli pizza crust.  Yuck.  But fine for those who are gluten-free.  Just not for me, either.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Aug 22, 2021)

Boneless wings for me.  Bone in wings take too much effort.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 22, 2021)

I like wings, baked or deep fried. I don't like them cooked with a sauce. I like them bone in, 'cause I like gnawing on the bones.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 23, 2021)

Being vegan, Ive had my share of Cauliflower Wings which really arent bad.  Cant compare them ( not that ive had regular wings) but cauliflower is cauliflower.  but if you get a good crispy coaing along with good sauce , then its a tasty treat IMO.

I tired this new dish ( or at least new for me) at ta local Indian restaurant .  The this is called  Vegan Lasuni Gobi.  Consists of a batter fried cauliflower covered in a spicy, sweet and savory sauce.  Boy is it good.  became one of my regularly ordered dishes.

As far as cauliflower crust goes, like any many other products, this is one of those ones that  brand name makes a difference.  Ive tried store brands, Green giant brand and all are not created equal IMO.  I found the best to be Trader Joes brand.  In most of their cases, its not the flavor being the problem, as cauliflower is usually so bland, that by adding whatever you're going to add on top, it totally blocks out the flavor.   But consistency is an issue.  I've also made homemade in the past ( Riced cauliflower + Egg white + Mozzarella cheese and a little salt).  Obviously not vegan, but was very good.  Again, consistency much different that bread and cant be compared.  But , if you're watching your carbs, its not a bad substitute.

Unfortunately many businesses in this time are suffering from rising overhead lack of consumers and a veery very small employee pool to hire from.   Costs have too be cut, service limited and Moree burden on the employees that choose to work as opposed to not working and collecting benefits.  Cuts have to be made to increase profits and more importantly decrease losses.  It's a rough time out there and I feel for business owners.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 23, 2021)

plant based company

This ad popped up while I was in a serious debate with my solitaire game  

I found their snazzy up-scale yummy looking ad interesting. So when I started reading this thread I thought of it right away.  It is a Seattle based company that has spread to Canada.  

Has anyone checked out and/or tried their products?

No I'm not vegetarian and I'll state again that Cauliflower here is _very_ pricey when not actually in season for our area. So I cannot for the life of me understand why anyone (other than life threatening causes) would use Cauliflower other than (for me) traditional ways. JMHO 

I have nothing against plant based replacements and will eat them very willingly but they must meet two criteria - competitive price and yummy taste.


----------



## Termy (Aug 23, 2021)

Wings are alright as long as they are not drowned in sugar. However a great many places deep fry them, and if they are trying to trim the operation by quitting deep frying things, then so go the wings. 

Also bear in mind whatever you do have then has to pay the bills - I hope it's good. 

Now a stove and oven you will have, lasagna, pasta dishes, with a grill, burgers but then no fries. 

T


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 23, 2021)

Vinylhanger said:


> Boneless wings for me.  Bone in wings take too much effort.



Boneless are just not the same for me. They're usually made with white meat. They're really just adult chicken nuggets.


----------

